# HDMI/DVI Eingang



## Kuppy (7. August 2010)

Hii,
ich suche eine Karte oder Ähnliches mit einem HDMI oder DVI Eingang.
Habe schon viel gesucht und auch einiges gefunden,
da wären die AVerTV Caputre HD, die Blackmagic Design Intensity Pro und noch so ein Teil von ASUS-TV, was aber von den Treibern her nicht funktioniert.
...und ja ich hab auch den und den Thread gesehen  


Also, ich brauche das ganze, da ich nun auf TripleHead/Surroundgaming umsteigen werde,
allerdings auch diese Vorzüge für Xbox 360 und PS3 nutzen will.

Daher würde ich gerne einen HDMI oder DVI Eingang an meinem PC haben
und darüber dann die Konsolen sehen würde.
Also ich brauch nicht die Funktion des Aufzeichens, ich will es nur Live auf den Monitoren sehen.


Ich glaube die beiden oben verlinkten Geräte eignen sich dazu
- Bestätigung dazu wäre noch nett 
Und gibt es da Verzögerungen?

Aber kennt ihr noch andere Geräte die so meine Ansprüche erfüllen würde?

Freue mich auf eure Antworten
bedank mich schonmal und Grüße ganz freundlich,
der Kuppy


----------



## Herbboy (7. August 2010)

Ich glaub Deine Idee wird so oder so allein schon deswegen nicht funktionieren, weil Du bei den Konsolen gar nicht eine Auflösung einstellen kannst, die für ein "Breitbild" auf 3 Monitore verteilt nötig wäre - oder doch?  ^^

Hinzu kommt, dass solche capturing-Boxen normalerweise auch ne gewisse Latanz haben, d.h. das Bild muss halt erst "aufgenommen" werden, Du hast also bestimmt eine gewisse verzögerung, bis das Bild zu sehen ist. Da reicht ja schon 1/10 Sekunde, um die Speilfreude zu trüben.


----------



## Kuppy (7. August 2010)

Also das mit der Einstellung für die Monitore stimmt so,
aber so könnt ich mir das ganze auf einen der Monitore legen und nebenbei noch PC nutzen.
Oder andersrum, ich zieh es einfach auf die Größe, dass schaur dann aber wohl extrem breitgezogen aus..

Mmmh, ja da könnt ich auch einfach die Konsole an einem Monitor direkt anschließen :/


Ja und sowas mit der Verzögerung wollt ich zB wissen,
dass wäre jetzt aber auch nur das Problem bei Aufzeichnungskarten,
mir würde ja auch einfach nur das anschauen reichen...


----------



## Herbboy (7. August 2010)

Also, ich sehe keinen Grund, das Bild extra über den PC durchzuschleifen. Breiter machen kannst Du das Bild zwar dann am PC, aber das wird dann halt einfach wie Du auch richtig überlegst in die Breite gezerrt. 

Und wenn Deine TFTs HDMI und DVI haben, kannst Du die PS3 ja auch in der Tat direkt mit an einen der TFTs anschließen, da brauchst Du keinen PC für. Falls es mit den Anschlüssen eng wird: dafür gibt es auch Switches.


----------



## Kuppy (7. August 2010)

Jo, glaub war gestern dann doch etwas zu spät 

Und Switch hab ich auch schon...


----------

